# c0000005 The instruction at 0x%081x referenced memory at 0x%081x. The memory c



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,
My PC runs on Vista and today will not start up. I would really appreciate some help as this is driving me mad. I've looked at the forums but still have the problem. When I try to start the PC and select Startup Repair, after some time I get the blue screen and the message 
STOP: c0000005 The instruction at 0x%081x referenced memory at 0x%081x. The memory could not be %s.
Can you suggest what I should do next?
Thanks
Bernie


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF was the actual error code 0x8e (c0000005 xxxxxx xxxxxxx)
I would try updating or reinstalling your video and sound drivers,and follow the instructions here so we can get more info and verify the exact error http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi and thanks for your help.
The errror message was: 
STOP: c0000005 The instruction at 0x%081x referenced memory at 0x%081x. The memory could not be %s.
I have tried again and received message:
STOP: c0000135 {Unable to locate component} This application has failed to start because basesrv was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.
*·* OS – Vista *·* x86 (32-bit) Business
*·* OS is an OEM version (came pre-installed on system)
*·* Age of system (hardware)Feb 2007
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? No 
*· *CPU Intel Core 2 duo E6300
*· *Video Card Nvidia Geforce 7300 Turbocache 256MB
*· *MotherBoard ?
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage ? 
*·* System Manufacturer Dell E520
Does this help?
Bernie


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I need you to run the collection app and other program and post the files they collect the error code is confusing, as it could be many things the files may help us narrow down the issue


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I can get a black screen that offers repair startup or normal startup. I can also get by using F8 the various options for special start up but when I click on them after some minutes I get the blue screen with an error code I have given.

My PC is not showing the Start button. Can you tell me how to run these programmes? Is there another way to launch them?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok now I understand what is going on do you have a install or recovery disc from which you can try a repair,there are some diagnostics you could use to test the hard drive and ram,SeaTools for DOS tutorial
Guide to using Memtest86+ - Geeks to Go Forums
you can get the prebuilt iso zip here Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool remember to unzip it.
and this is for burning to a disc The Official ImgBurn Website
I had not realised you where getting the issue at boot


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes I have the Reinstallation DVD for Vista Business 32BIT supplied by Dell.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the info here Startup Repair: frequently asked questions


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

OK so I have tried repair your computer with the installation disc and received error message:
STOP: c0000142 {DLL Initialisation Failed} Initialisation of the dynamic link library winsrv failed. The process is terminating abnormally.
I then tried repair your computer with no installation disc and received this error message:
STOP: c0000135 {Unable to locate component} This application has failed to start because basesrv was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.
My next step is to try Sea Tools for DOS disc. Is that right?


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I loaded the Sea Tools for DOS programme but at the terms & conditions page I could not "accept" so could not move forward. The page was frozen.

Can you help me please?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try running Memtest86+ first lets see if that runs

What brand/model PC do you have?
Are the Mouse and Keyboard USB(rectangular plugs) or PS/2(round plugs)?


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am downloading Memtest86+ and preparing a CD in my laptop to use in my PC which is a Dell E520. Mouse and Keyboard plugs are USB (rectangular).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On a E520 check the capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage, doomed tops, loose or missing cans.> Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have run the Memtest 86+ on each RAM on its own and all ok - no errors.
I also checked the capacitors on the motherboard and found one with a very slight domed top and no leakage.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cap may very well be the problem, Did you run the memory test for at least 6 passes?

Try running seatools again, were you trying to use the mouse or the keyboard to Accept the terms?
You may have to use the tab key to set the focus to the button and the enter key to press it.


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I ran the memory test for all 8 sections on each of the 4 RAM until I received message no errors and it started again. Are you saying I should do that for 6 times?
I've just managed to get past "accept" on seatools. It said remove CD and reboot which I am doing but will this just give me blue screen error again?
Is the cap easily replaceable? Does it plug in or soldered?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cap is soldered to board, it can be replaced but a failure of 1 usually means more problems are coming, sometimes it can also damage other components on the board.

Did you run Memtest86+ or some other testing program?

Seatools should have given you a menu to select the drive and test to run after hitting accept.


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I ran Memtest86+.
Seatools menu is on PC now and harddrive is highlighted in blue. No reaction when I hit enter. What can I do to start it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is something radically wrong hardware wise if you are not getting any reaction to dos screens and basic inputs or the Seatools D/L and burn is corrupt.


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I downloaded Seatest again to a different CD. I have been able to get Seatools menu and it can see the HDD which is ticked. I selected Short Test but the Short Test failed after only 10 seconds. The Long Test would not respond.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it failed then the drive will need replaced


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

That is not what I wanted to hear! Could the test have failed for any other reason? Fortunately I have a backup.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Unlikely you can always run it again and choose the long test but I expect your result will be the samw


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually it can fail if there is a issue with the controller on the motherboard, try tapping F12 on boot and see if you can access the Dell diagnostic tests and test the hard drive that way.


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

I tried selecting Long Test before but it wouldn't run.

Just tried F12 on boot and the result was "Fail" return code 7.

What does that mean?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Drive failure


----------



## Bernard66 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. At least I know now what I have to do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

